# From Dark Medium to Light Medium Beans what a difference on all levels!



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just thought i would share my current experiences with very different beans.

And resting times.

Using my staple Columbian Suarez Beans for both espresso and flat whites atm roast date 13/01/15 must say i think they need more resting time started last time with the beans at 10 days old but thought i would see what they were like a bit younger.

Same setting on grinder as when i started at 10 days maybe a tad finer but i'm going for 16g over 30sec pre infuse 8 secs 28g out ,its not unpleasant taste but it is lacking a bit of flavour.

Im also trying a lighter roast just out of curiosity.

Got some Nicaragua Finca El Bosque 2512 beans,Roast Date 13/01/15 .Had to really go finer on the grind to get any were near a 30 sec shot.Was quite surprised how fine i had to go to stop the two gushers previous.

As For the beans they not only smell beautiful,the shot i've just had is nothing like i've tasted from a darker roast,sweet and smooth with a stunning aftertaste.Im doing 17g over 30 secs pre infuse 8 secs 32g out .

Really really impressed with these beans ,have taken me by surprise.(sound like an excited puppy







)

Just wanted to talk about this as i'm a pretty staunch espresso person and have always leant towards the darker roasts for flavour,or what i thought was my preferred flavour.

Shows what a lot there is to learn and taste.









Just to add the beans which most people probably know are from Rave


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Coincidentally I recently made the exact same transition - from Rave Suarez to Rave El Bosque and I found exactly the same thing. Had to go a lot finer for the El Bosque.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glad you enjoying a range of new tastes, opens up tons of single origins for you to try ...

Also shows the lever ( like any other machine ) in the right hands and with the right brew ratio can make a great espresso out of a light , medium , or dark roasted bean...

What you gonna try next then ?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Glad you enjoying a range of new tastes, opens up tons of single origins for you to try ...
> 
> Also shows the lever ( like any other machine ) in the right hands and with the right brew ratio can make a great espresso out of a light , medium , or dark roasted bean...
> 
> What you gonna try next then ?


Got the DSOL beans that have just landed from Rave..

Bean explosion atm.Looking forward to them also..

Im still looking for something to cut through my flat whites just a smidgen more,the DSOL beans may be the ones.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try taking the Suarez a little longer to cut through the milk...


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Love a good eye opening coffee moment, Do think you'll be staying with a lighter roast preference?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Try taking the Suarez a little longer to cut through the milk...


How long you thinking?

And same dose or increase that too?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

CallumT said:


> Love a good eye opening coffee moment, Do think you'll be staying with a lighter roast preference?


Thing is Callum I've tried lighter roasts in the past all unspectacular .

However it could be down to me trying them with a classic and now I'm trying to learn the lever it may throw a different light onto the lighter roast option.

I can only really say that the ones I'm trying are too my taste so I'm definitely going to mix it up a bit now and explore the lighter beans as we'll .

just signed up to the DSOL so that's going to me my staple for next 3 months may throw in 300g of light to med per month as a little change.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick with your dose and try and run it to 30g/32g keeping an eye on the pour for the last few g's to see how it looks.

I found with my own roasted suarez if i took it a little finer in the grinder and dosed about 17-18g it poured nice and slow, thick gloopy, let it run to just before blonding, or it starts to thin out...

But then your using a lever so im not sure how different it would be.

I would say don't be afraid to try different inputs/outputs and grind size, you might be surprised at what you get out.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Will give that a go and let you know .

cheers for the advice


----------

